

Tech and mobile events of note in the UK - danw
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2007/09/21/tech-and-mobile-events-of-note/

======
danw
I'm going to be at Future of Web Apps, MobileCamp and Future of mobile. Any
other news.YC'ers at those and want to meet up?

